# Buddeln und Testen im Trailpark Hohenahr (nähe Gießen / Wetzlar)



## CReusch (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich suche auf diesem Weg nach Leuten, die Bock haben bei mir in Hohenahr am "Trailpark Hohenahr" mit zu bauen und auch zu fahren.

Die Situation ist wie folgt:
Aus den bisher gedulteten Trails, die zwar nicht wirklich lang, aber dafür mit vielen Elementen bestückt sind, soll dieses Jahr ein legaler (mini) Trailpark werden. Die Genehmigungen dafür sind bereits durch, wir haben im Bürgermeister und der Gemeinde sehr hilfsbereite Unterstützer.

Da ich aber aktuell eigentlich ausschließlich alleine, mit gelegentlicher Unterstützung zweier weiterer Ortsansässiger, dort baue, ist das Projekt fast zum Scheitern verurteilt, da ich es nicht alleine ehrenamtlich nebst Beruf und Familie durchziehen kann.

Falls jemand interesse hat, dort mit zu wirken, meldet er/sie sich bitte bei mir per PN.

Hier mal ein Video vom Zustand 08/2019. Seit dem hat sich schon wieder einiges getan...

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## ihobnet (20. August 2020)

Hey, Christoph ist das Thema noch aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CReusch (4. September 2020)

Moin! Ja, das Thema ist immer noch aktuell! Du bekommst ne PM

Neuestes Feature:


----------



## Olaf75 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wo ist das genau?
Gruß Olaf


----------



## CReusch (19. Oktober 2020)

Olaf75 schrieb:


> Wo ist das genau?
> Gruß Olaf


Guten Morgen, Du hast ne PN.

Für alle anderen Interessierten: Die Situation hat sich bisher wesentlich verbesset, wir werden vielleicht noch dieses, spätestens nächstes Jahr eine Vereinsstrecke (Es wird eine Sparte MTB im lokalen Verein gegründet) und bekommen einen Dirtpark dazu!

hier noch mal ein neueres Video und mehr Inhalt seht ihr unter #trailparkhohenahr auf Insta


----------



## CReusch (2. November 2020)

Klick mich!





*
Nächste Bautermin: 07.11.2020*


----------



## robbi_n (2. November 2020)

Was baut ihr denn da so. Geht das aufgrund der aktuellen Situation?


----------



## CReusch (4. November 2020)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Was baut ihr denn da so. Geht das aufgrund der aktuellen Situation?



Wir werden den Bürgermeister-Trail zu 100% fertig machen, dafür müssen ein paar Stellen ausgebessert und verbessert werden. Weiterhin noch ein kleiner Anlieger gebaut und ein alternativer Hip-Jump angelegt werden...

Bzgl. aktueller Situation:
Wer unsicher ist und sich zu 100% an alle Regeln halten möchte, ohne diese zu reflektieren und den gesunden Menschenverstand zu nutzen, der darf nicht kommen, da wir uns ja mit mehr als 2 Hausständen "treffen" ...
Wir halten alle sogar mehr als den Mindest-Abstand ein (was im Wald ja uneingeschränkt möglich ist), auch wenn wir irgendwo bauen achten wir auf die Regeln. Wer Maske tragen will, kann das gerne tun. Wir bilden auch keine Gruppen.


----------



## robbi_n (5. November 2020)

CReusch schrieb:


> Wir werden den Bürgermeister-Trail zu 100% fertig machen, dafür müssen ein paar Stellen ausgebessert und verbessert werden. Weiterhin noch ein kleiner Anlieger gebaut und ein alternativer Hip-Jump angelegt werden...
> 
> Bzgl. aktueller Situation:
> Wer unsicher ist und sich zu 100% an alle Regeln halten möchte, ohne diese zu reflektieren und den gesunden Menschenverstand zu nutzen, der darf nicht kommen, da wir uns ja mit mehr als 2 Hausständen "treffen" ...
> Wir halten alle sogar mehr als den Mindest-Abstand ein (was im Wald ja uneingeschränkt möglich ist), auch wenn wir irgendwo bauen achten wir auf die Regeln. Wer Maske tragen will, kann das gerne tun. Wir bilden auch keine Gruppen.




OK; Danke der Info und viel Spass.


----------



## IRONworkX (11. Dezember 2020)

Sehr schön, was ihr da macht! Wir sind in Hohensolms auch wieder ein Stück weiter. Ich werde dafür auch mal einen Thread öffnen.


----------

